# Are people friendly in Dubai?



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

How friendly are the people in Dubai? Is it easy to make friends? Have you met any since you moved to Dubai?


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Good question, 
I am hoping someone proves me wrong! Been in this town for abit and dont even know my neighbours! Eachtime when we run into eachother after a decent "hello" they are in a hurry to run off......am i scary or what?
The longest conversation i ever had with a fellow neighbour was unpleasant cos he tried to be smart on my designated parking slot; I kinda think that got me a scary tag in building.
By the way the 2 friends i made in Dubai were at the desert/dune safari (unfortunately not resident here).
I was kinda giving up until i found a church and then this forum.
i guess i have blabbed enough!!!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

dubaiguy said:


> How friendly are the people in Dubai? Is it easy to make friends? Have you met any since you moved to Dubai?


*We all bite.............*




its no different than anywhere else, if you make an effort to get out and meet people then you will make friends, 
if you sit at home been a recluse and avoid people then you'll be lonely

Dubai offers everything possible, things for all tastes and cultures, where you will meet people, join clubs etc

there are tons of people in the same situation as you, and pretty much everybody was new here at some stage in time


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

I get your point but it's quite difficult as a female cos you dont want to send wrong messages........
Would join a club or something then.


----------



## dubainess (Mar 19, 2009)

I got here at the beginning of March, and my general impression is that most expats (Indians, Pakistanis, Philipinos, westerners) are naturally friendly. The locals, however, are not. I feel as if they don't want to be bothered and will remain arrogant and rude - just look at their driving as well as their need to talk on their cellphones during movies. 

Hopefully someone can disagree with me and prove me wrong... but sadly this is my impression at the moment.


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

dubainess said:


> I got here at the beginning of March, and my general impression is that most expats (Indians, Pakistanis, Philipinos, westerners) are naturally friendly. The locals, however, are not. I feel as if they don't want to be bothered and will remain arrogant and rude - just look at their driving as well as their need to talk on their cellphones during movies.
> 
> Hopefully someone can disagree with me and prove me wrong... but sadly this is my impression at the moment.


I work mostly with locals and arabs and I was quite surprised by their friendliness. I do have to agree that their driving and the talking in the movies drive me nuts.


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe we should start by meeting your colleagues! I havent had close interractions with arabs or other nationalities as my job (with just few colleagues: 4) keeps me indoors and after that i head back home. 
Usually feel out of place going out alone except when i go shopping. I guess 'with time' they say, i'd be singing a new song.
T'ma


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

that is so true!! talking on their cell phones during movies, that just does my head in!! 
As regards, rudenes, trust me my job requires me dealing with many of them and the highly educated ones at that, they can be rude sometimes!! 

However, i want to differ and agree with u guys 50-50, we just cant stereotype them all, I have met some who are quietly friendly.
I guess it also comes down to the number of foreigners in their country, i guess it is only natural for any nationals in a country to react that way if a biggest percentage of the population in their own countries is made up of foreigners......


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

burnt berry said:


> I get your point but it's quite difficult as a female cos you dont want to send wrong messages........
> Would join a club or something then.


yes. for example I enjoy kayaking and have joined the local club and meet a lot of great people there, there are both men and women involved..

same can be said about many other clubs and societies,

What do you like to do in your spare time? how have you met people in the past?


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

burnt berry said:


> Good question,
> I am hoping someone proves me wrong! Been in this town for abit and dont even know my neighbours! Eachtime when we run into eachother after a decent "hello" they are in a hurry to run off......am i scary or what?
> The longest conversation i ever had with a fellow neighbour was unpleasant cos he tried to be smart on my designated parking slot; I kinda think that got me a scary tag in building.
> By the way the 2 friends i made in Dubai were at the desert/dune safari (unfortunately not resident here).
> ...



I live in Greens and no one talks to me. LOL


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi y'all,
probably others think we are in to ourselves as well. Think we should make better efforts at creating our own fun and this is a great forum to meet friends. 
BTW, i was out on the social evening (20/03/09) and had fun. Atleast i can brag of having friends resident in dubai.
Mayotom, I spend my spare time shopping, eating in every possible spot in the malls, planning a trip or the other out of town.....not anymore! now with the recession and new friends i guess we can work out some fun.
Taz, i am some doors away from you! We should hang out some time and put to rest the complains.
Have a terrific weekend, mine started on a good note i must say.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

burnt berry said:


> Hi y'all,
> probably others think we are in to ourselves as well. Think we should make better efforts at creating our own fun and this is a great forum to meet friends.
> BTW, i was out on the social evening (20/03/09) and had fun. Atleast i can brag of having friends resident in dubai.
> Mayotom, I spend my spare time shopping, eating in every possible spot in the malls, planning a trip or the other out of town.....not anymore! now with the recession and new friends i guess we can work out some fun.
> ...




Hi Burnt Berry.., that would be out of sight!

I'm going back to Blighty at the weekend and returning after Easter. I'm seriously thinking of axing my tenure at The Greens.., whilst it's conveniently close to my office, I do find the place a bit too sedate for my liking. There seems to be no crack, no footie and completely dry!


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

What a shame.....
Wishing you a great Easter holiday
Keep in touch.
T'ma


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Live in the Greens too....for myself alone it would be ok too. However, my family enjoys it very much.....

to talk about completely dry....yep, that is unfortunately the case...however, Nelson Pub in 
Hotel Media Rotana is only a 5 Dirham ride away......and nowadays are plenty of taxis to around in the Greens ....)


----------



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

I was speaking with a few arab colleagues....and I remarked about their rather cold and unfriendly nature......they explained that as us expats come and go they do not want to invest time in building a relationship......I didnt agree and to be honest I also find the locals very arrogant.


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

maybe because they also dont speak english, so they might just not know what to say to us even if they wanted to be friendly, guys give them some benefit of the doubt!!..lol...

u guys are talking about Greens being dry, try some other emirates other than Dubai or AD, then you will know what dry is..have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

I feel the same way, like i can never meet pple. 
Ok where is the next social night? I wanna come outtttttttttttttttt.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> I feel the same way, like i can never meet pple.
> Ok where is the next social night? I wanna come outtttttttttttttttt.



I wanna go out too. lol

p.s. I am 42


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Any hang-outs this Easter?


----------



## Tica girl (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been here for 5 months already and find difficult to meet new people... maybe my own mistake by always going out with people from the office... would also like to join the next social night out!!!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Suey said:


> that is so true!! talking on their cell phones during movies, that just does my head in!!
> As regards, rudenes, trust me my job requires me dealing with many of them and the highly educated ones at that, they can be rude sometimes!!
> 
> However, i want to differ and agree with u guys 50-50, we just cant stereotype them all, I have met some who are quietly friendly.
> I guess it also comes down to the number of foreigners in their country, i guess it is only natural for any nationals in a country to react that way if a biggest percentage of the population in their own countries is made up of foreigners......


If that is the case y dont they give citizenship to ppl who have been here for long.... most lokals are iranians in disguise anwayz


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Tica girl said:


> I have been here for 5 months already and find difficult to meet new people... maybe my own mistake by always going out with people from the office... would also like to join the next social night out!!!


Burnt berry and tica girl I dont know ur age group as we used t have regular meet ups which has stopped lately. Usually I head out at barasti , chi and 360. 

Yes social scene here is crap compared to western countries but I have met some ppl at bars and clubs. Hell yesterday I got my way in at escada lounge eventhough i wasnt invited and make some good french friends cos Je dois practiquer mon francais.


----------



## Tica girl (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm 24... so Barasti and 360 sound good... havent been to Chi yet... looking forward for the next night out event, hope will be soon!


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

mayotom said:


> yes. for example I enjoy kayaking and have joined the local club and meet a lot of great people there, there are both men and women involved..
> 
> same can be said about many other clubs and societies,
> 
> What do you like to do in your spare time? how have you met people in the past?



In the past (outside UAE), i made friends in clubs, restaurants, airport/flights, malls, changing rooms basically c'mon-intrest-pple.

Movies seem to be the pass-time here but i cant get myself to keep awake in the theatres..very pathetic i must confess.

I hope i can hang out dis weekend with the lively dubai forum buddies.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

burnt berry said:


> In the past (outside UAE), i made friends in clubs, restaurants, airport/flights, malls, changing rooms basically c'mon-intrest-pple.
> 
> Movies seem to be the pass-time here but i cant get myself to keep awake in the theatres..very pathetic i must confess.
> 
> I hope i can hang out dis weekend with the lively dubai forum buddies.


If there is a gang of you going out this weekend can you please let me know where when etc? I've been in Dubai for 5 weeks now and its still a little sad being the lonely guy at the bar!!


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> If there is a gang of you going out this weekend can you please let me know where when etc? I've been in Dubai for 5 weeks now and its still a little sad being the lonely guy at the bar!!



LOL! Actually I find that going to the bar on your 'Jack Jones' pretty harrowing. I went to Wacksy's a few weeks ago cos I didnt want to stop in on a Friday and heard you could have a jolly good time there.., it was ballix! Worse still, the M-F % ratio is about 80-20.


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Izzy/Nomadic/Rosco/MazdaRX8, hope you all are doing good. Just checking- what's d deal this weekend or did we miss out on the right post?

T'ma


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> If there is a gang of you going out this weekend can you please let me know where when etc? I've been in Dubai for 5 weeks now and its still a little sad being the lonely guy at the bar!!


As you're in Bur Dubai, get your arse down to Jockeys in panorama hotel opposite Ramada,you'll not be lonely for long....


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> As you're in Bur Dubai, get your arse down to Jockeys in panorama hotel opposite Ramada,you'll not be lonely for long....


hi not been out recently as not been paid yet. 

there is nothing up for this weekend yet.

nomdic is in the uk at the moment and he usually posts the stuff up


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Social get togethers for the weekend 16th, 17th & 18th April!!!!
« on: April 13, 2009, 01:11:58 PM »

Hey all, this is the weekly social plan for weekend 16th, 17th & 18th April!!!!!

Thursday April 16th – Uptown Bar & The Apartment

Yes, Thurday evening is centred around the amazing views of Dubai that can be seen from the 24th Floor of Jumeirah Beach Hotel (JBH) and the soulful tunes of DJ Schooly at The Apartment. If you were on the boat and enjoyed the music then it's another chance to get down with it and if you weren't then you can see what you missed.

Timings: 2100 for Uptown Bar, before Midnight for Apartment
Location: Uptown Bar is in JBH on 24th Floor, Next to the Burj Al-Arab.

Friday April 17th – Belgian Beer Cafe and Warehouse

We've not been for a while to the BBC so thought it would be a good time to revisit it and as it's quite close to Warehouse (a newly opened club in Garhoud) I thought it would be an ideal staging point to go somewhere new and have a bit of a dance.

Timings: 2030 for BBC, before Midnight for Warehouse
Location: BBC is in Dubai Festival City

Saturday April 18th - Nelsons @ Media Rotana (in the Greens) 13:30pm

So for all of you who survive the weekends activities so far and want to have a spot of lunch to round off a fantastic (touch wood) weekend come down (or up) to Nelsons for some traditional fayre.

Timings: 1330
Map: Click here for the large Map of the Media Rotana Location


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Tnx Taz, i am consoled!


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Peeps, 
if you are interested in hanging out this weekend MazdaRX8 has put up "Nights out once again April 16/17" on the Dubai Forum......go look up your interest!
Should be joining in Friday nite.
Have fun.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> As you're in Bur Dubai, get your arse down to Jockeys in panorama hotel opposite Ramada,you'll not be lonely for long....


Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer but wish we didn't!!


----------



## sabrina (May 2, 2009)

*Hey*

Hey, i am french,24y.o and i am living in uk. i am going to dubai the 17th of may for 4 nights. I have to meet there my employer,because i have a job there for september. I would like to go out,clubbing ,but i have no one and I need to know if dubai is a town where i could possibly live. If you are free and want to hang out,let me know.

thanks






Tica girl said:


> I'm 24... so Barasti and 360 sound good... havent been to Chi yet... looking forward for the next night out event, hope will be soon!


----------



## screwballs9 (Jul 12, 2009)

SUP ALL???
Ive been in dubai for quite some time!
and i had to leave abroad for my studies*skooling* therefore i lost contact with most of my buddies and i think most of them have left da country for various reasons!
nywyz am back now and doing my college here in dubai!
am looking out for new friends hoo loves desert driving!!*dune bashing* 
ummm....so yea ny1 interested in dune bashin and people hoo gt 4x4 n looking for the right person in the da desert! 
IT WUD ME MOI!!!
mail me at nidhin_89athotmail

l8r!


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*Friendly locals*



dubainess said:


> I got here at the beginning of March, and my general impression is that most expats (Indians, Pakistanis, Philipinos, westerners) are naturally friendly. The locals, however, are not. I feel as if they don't want to be bothered and will remain arrogant and rude - just look at their driving as well as their need to talk on their cellphones during movies.
> 
> Hopefully someone can disagree with me and prove me wrong... but sadly this is my impression at the moment.


Many locals have been burned by unscrupulous expats, for instance, having sponsored them only to find the expat fled the country and left them responsible for the debt. So, trusting foreigners can be difficult. 

They're also a minority in their own country. They want and need expats here, but then sometimes resent it. My wife teaches nationals every day and I think they tend to be more welcoming of Westerners, if we conduct ourselves conservatively and respectfully. Some have told my wife that they resent S. Asians more just because of the sheer number of them.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

screwballs9 said:


> SUP ALL???
> Ive been in dubai for quite some time!
> and i had to leave abroad for my studies*skooling* therefore i lost contact with most of my buddies and i think most of them have left da country for various reasons!
> nywyz am back now and doing my college here in dubai!
> ...



Hi Screwballs9, welcome back to the sunshine and sand.  How about joining a 4x4 club, that way you are more or less guaranteed a trip every Friday. We have just joined uaeoffroaders, and had a great trip near Abu Dhabi yesterday, great way to meet new friends.


----------



## screwballs9 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Deserttt!!!!!!*

heyy mgb! 
Thanks for the welcome, can you tell me how to join this club!!! 
is it a online process o sumin?
i just love offroading n i love it when der are lotsa ppl too!!*its more fun*
thanks for the info.....really appreciate it!
peace!




mgb said:


> Hi Screwballs9, welcome back to the sunshine and sand. How about joining a 4x4 club, that way you are more or less guaranteed a trip every Friday. We have just joined uaeoffroaders, and had a great trip near Abu Dhabi yesterday, great way to meet new friends.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

screwballs9 said:


> heyy mgb!
> Thanks for the welcome, can you tell me how to join this club!!!
> is it a online process o sumin?
> i just love offroading n i love it when der are lotsa ppl too!!*its more fun*
> ...



Yep, find them on the web at uaeoffroaders dot com uaeoffroaders, they also have a facebook page - but to go on the trips you need to register with the website. It doesn't cost anything to join the club, they are very well organised and safety is top priority.
See you on the sand I hope!


----------



## screwballs9 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Uaeoffroaders!!*

Thanks a ton mgb,
Am gonna rite away go n join myself in dat club!!! 
U made my day!! 
for sure well meet up in the sand! infact, am too excited to meet evr1 in da desert!
thanks again!!




mgb said:


> Yep, find them on the web at uaeoffroaders dot com uaeoffroaders, they also have a facebook page - but to go on the trips you need to register with the website. It doesn't cost anything to join the club, they are very well organised and safety is top priority.
> See you on the sand I hope!


----------



## Sean_C (Oct 20, 2009)

burnt berry said:


> Good question,
> I am hoping someone proves me wrong! Been in this town for abit and dont even know my neighbours! Eachtime when we run into eachother after a decent "hello" they are in a hurry to run off......am i scary or what?
> The longest conversation i ever had with a fellow neighbour was unpleasant cos he tried to be smart on my designated parking slot; I kinda think that got me a scary tag in building.
> By the way the 2 friends i made in Dubai were at the desert/dune safari (unfortunately not resident here).
> ...


OYE stay off my parking slot!!!!


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

yes, people in dubai are generally friendly. but then again, depends on the "class" of folks you are around...


----------

